# Pellets, Pellets, Pellets !



## mmckee83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi all,

So I did a post earlier asking about the quality of New England pellets.  Thank you all for the insight, today I called all of the local places in town to get a much better idea of what is in the area and below is what we have in my area without having to drive a great distance.  I know, I know the best thing that everyone has said to do is buy a few bags of each and see what works best in the stove (Cumberland mf3800).  The only problem is that our stove wont be installed until the 31st and all of the places that I called said that chances are the prices are going to jump after this month so we would like to get a couple tons now before they go up.  So any advice on the pellets below would be greatly appreciated.  I will post pictures as soon as it is up and going providing I can make a pellet decision.

Curran - $225
Instant Heat - $224
Warm Front - $224
Appalachian Cheat River - $219.50
North American - $209
Green Team - $260
Green Supreme - $209
New England - $239
Barefoot - $269
Powerhouse - $239

All of these prices are per ton.  The pellets that I would love to find are the Somersets, from everything that I can see they are very good but I cant find them here.


----------



## pell it (Oct 12, 2012)

Can't speak for all of those brands, but Barefoot is the standout in that list.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 12, 2012)

Curran - $225 meh!
Instant Heat - $224 meh!
Warm Front - $224 meh!
Appalachian Cheat River - $219.50 Word out looks pretty good and worth a try!
North American - $209 meh!
Green Team - $260 Good! 
Green Supreme - $209 meh!
New England - $239 Jaffery plant is not bad other plants meh!
Barefoot - $269 Very good!
Powerhouse - $239 Good! 

I haven't burned Cheat River(still looking for em). I have burned all the others(and reviewed).

3 stand outs are Cheat River(nice price). Power House and Barefoots. But I always suggest that you try before you buy! Then mix/match Barefoots for the cold season and Cheats/Power House for the shoulders? Greene Teams are good, But for $9.00 more go Barefoots easily worth the extra nickles!


----------



## smoke show (Oct 12, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Curran - $225 meh!
> Instant Heat - $224 meh!
> Warm Front - $224 meh!
> Appalachian Cheat River - $219.50 Word out looks pretty good and worth a try!
> ...


Good job Jay! wtf did you do?


----------



## subsailor (Oct 12, 2012)

I thought it was my computer!!


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 13, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Good job Jay! wtf did you do?


Whoopsy! 

All better now!


----------



## mmckee83 (Oct 13, 2012)

Huh that was weird.......now if there is only a way to delete it from the quote?


----------



## JohnnyB_44 (Oct 13, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Curran - $225 meh!
> Instant Heat - $224 meh!
> Warm Front - $224 meh!
> Appalachian Cheat River - $219.50 Word out looks pretty good and worth a try!
> ...


----------



## JohnnyB_44 (Oct 13, 2012)

Have brand new Drolet ECO-65 & have 1 ton of Isabella plus 2 tons of McFetters bought at $4.20 a bag  ($210 a ton) Canadian from TSC, both softwood. Getting reasonable heat, but wonder if paying a bit more ($1 a bag) for Cubex  hardwood would be better. Appreciate your thoughts. Thks.


----------



## Indiana (Oct 13, 2012)

Just picked up 5 ton of Stove Chow from my local HD.  $209 a ton plus used my 10% Lowes coupon for a total of $940.50. Oink! Oink! Now I'm ready


----------



## smoke show (Oct 13, 2012)

mmckee83 said:


> Huh that was weird.......now if there is only a way to delete it from the quote?


Thats the pupose of quoting. Then Jay boy can't deny his boo boo.


----------



## imacman (Oct 13, 2012)

Of the ones you listed, I will defer to what Jay recommended.  

If I had to choose, I'd get a ton of the Cheat River and a ton of the PowerHouse.


----------



## shisits (Oct 13, 2012)

mmckee83 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I did a post earlier asking about the quality of New England pellets. Thank you all for the insight, today I called all of the local places in town to get a much better idea of what is in the area and below is what we have in my area without having to drive a great distance. I know, I know the best thing that everyone has said to do is buy a few bags of each and see what works best in the stove (Cumberland mf3800). The only problem is that our stove wont be installed until the 31st and all of the places that I called said that chances are the prices are going to jump after this month so we would like to get a couple tons now before they go up. So any advice on the pellets below would be greatly appreciated. I will post pictures as soon as it is up and going providing I can make a pellet decision.
> 
> ...


 
I bought 10 bags of the Cheat Rivers and was impressed. Burned hotter than Pro Pellets and less ash.


----------



## RKS130 (Oct 14, 2012)

mmckee83 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I did a post earlier asking about the quality of New England pellets. Thank you all for the insight, today I called all of the local places in town to get a much better idea of what is in the area and below is what we have in my area without having to drive a great distance. I know, I know the best thing that everyone has said to do is buy a few bags of each and see what works best in the stove (Cumberland mf3800). The only problem is that our stove wont be installed until the 31st and all of the places that I called said that chances are the prices are going to jump after this month so we would like to get a couple tons now before they go up. So any advice on the pellets below would be greatly appreciated. I will post pictures as soon as it is up and going providing I can make a pellet decision.
> 
> ...


 

To me - and only to me and with only one year of experience - I would go with the Green Supremes.  They are now my pellet of choice (presumably out of the NY plant).  I get a great balance of price, heat and clean burn.  There is no question that others may put out a bit more heat, although I have always wondered if the technical numbers really translate into feeling warmer in a room a bit away from the stove.  But I have not burned a cleaner pellet with this heat at this price ($209/ton).  I tried other pellets, some of which are raved about, such as Cubex, but didn't like them near as much.  Just one (recently newbie) man's opinion.


----------



## allFIREDup (Oct 14, 2012)

common sense tells me that there is no advantage in purchasing expensive pellets unless your stove is marginal in size for heating your home and you need to extract every bit of heat out of pellets or you purchased a stove that is not designed well and requires pellets with very minimal fines and a consistent uniform length pellet.     I would go with green supreme if you're not in the category just mentioned.      I've tried green team and much more fluffy ash than green supreme...not worth the extra  cost.    My stove Harman, easily heats my house so I'm sticking with green supreme....best bang for your buck.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 14, 2012)

allFIREDup said:


> common sense tells me that there is no advantage in purchasing expensive pellets unless your stove is marginal in size for heating your home and you need to extract every bit of heat out of pellets or you purchased a stove that is not designed well and requires pellets with very minimal fines and a consistent uniform length pellet.


 
I'll add some stoves are pickier than others and the burn quality of the pellet is more critical. The lower grade pellets may clinker in some stoves and drive the owner to fits. Can't make heat if the stove is all glogged up and backin up the chute.


----------



## allFIREDup (Oct 14, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> I'll add some stoves are pickier than others and the burn quality of the pellet is more critical. The lower grade pellets may clinker in some stoves and drive the owner to fits. Can't make heat if the stove is all glogged up and backin up the chute.


 
not the sharpest tool in the shed if one buys a pellet stove to save on heating cost and then has to use expensive pellets to keep the stove working correctly.    Paying 50-100.00 bucks more a ton adds up over the years.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 14, 2012)

allFIREDup said:


> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> > I'll add some stoves are pickier than others and the burn quality of the pellet is more critical. The lower grade pellets may clinker in some stoves and drive the owner to fits. Can't make heat if the stove is all glogged up and backin up the chute.
> ...


 
A reason I plug the multifuel units. Much more tolerant to iffy pellets...... Many don't consider this as they mainly go for stove looks and prices.


----------



## allFIREDup (Oct 14, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> A reason I plug the multifuel units. Much more tolerant to iffy pellets...... Many don't consider this as they mainly go for stove looks and prices.


I almost got sucked in towards buying a prettier stove than the Harman p43 but my gut instinct said go with the reliable ugly one.     I managed to dress up the p43 nicely to suit my taste.     The noise problem i had was solved by putting in another combustion motor and that fixed the problem.   They had a new 4 year old  motor in my new stove when i bought it.  It was probably sitting in a warehouse for 4 years and corrosion developed on the bearings...made a rough sounding motor.


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 14, 2012)

My Father tried instill in me "Quality will be remembered long after the price is forgotten"
You should have seen the ash I got when I tried burning soybeans,almost no loss of volume.


----------



## harttj (Oct 14, 2012)

Bioburner said:


> My Father tried instill in me "Quality will be remembered long after the price is forgotten"
> You should have seen the ash I got when I tried burning soybeans,almost no loss of volume.



I tried some soybeans a couple years ago. I thought the heat was good with little ash. 

Acorns also burn very good.


----------



## Cowdogz (Oct 14, 2012)

Barefoots aren't available around here, but when they were they were over $300.


----------



## fmsm (Oct 14, 2012)

My buddy up in NH has burned only NEWP's and Green Supremes (same pellet) for years in his Harman. Last year I sent him a couple of bags of Barefoot's, his response was "WTF did you send me rocket fuel?" He had never had such heat out of his stove. He is one of the stingiest people  on earth and will now only buy a super premium pellet. His only defense was that he never knew...


----------



## kykel (Oct 15, 2012)

harttj said:


> I tried some soybeans a couple years ago. I thought the heat was good with little ash.
> 
> Acorns also burn very good.


  Did you buy the acorns or just rake them up off of the lawn and did you crush them up. I have plenty of them


----------



## allFIREDup (Oct 15, 2012)

fmsm said:


> My buddy up in NH has burned only NEWP's and Green Supremes (same pellet) for years in his Harman. Last year I sent him a couple of bags of Barefoot's, his response was "WTF did you send me rocket fuel?" He had never had such heat out of his stove. He is one of the stingiest people on earth and will now only buy a super premium pellet. His only defense was that he never knew...


 

The green supremes  easily heat my house.   A pellet that cost more and puts out more heat won't be an advantage my case.   If his stove is marginal for the size of the house then one has no choice but to burn more expensive  high heat pellets or wear a jacket in the house.         I bought a pellet stove to save money.


----------



## Nicholas440 (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't feel so bad now, I thought I was paying a lot by paying $179 a ton for Country Boy hardwood premiums this year....


----------



## mmckee83 (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like I will try a couple ton of the Cheat River from tractor supply this year, it sounds like they are a good upper mid grade.  Then I can get some other bags of other brands this winter and try them out and see if it is worth spending the extra money on more expensive ones next season.


----------



## bill3rail (Oct 16, 2012)

allFIREDup said:


> The green supremes easily heat my house. A pellet that cost more and puts out more heat won't be an advantage my case. If his stove is marginal for the size of the house then one has no choice but to burn more expensive high heat pellets or wear a jacket in the house. I bought a pellet stove to save money.


 
Ditto!  I also purchased the stove to save $$$.  If paying up to $100.00 more for a ton is good for your situation, go for it.  My stove gets my bedroom up to 65*F so I can sleep and that is all I need.  I tried a couple bags of Barefoot, but I could not see any difference in the heat output.

Bill


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 16, 2012)

To each his/her own I guess. But I can tell you there will not be GS's in my beast on an extremely cold day!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 17, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> To each his/her own I guess. But I can tell you there will not be GS's in my beast on an extremely cold day!


 
DITTO!


----------



## Mt Vernon (Oct 17, 2012)

I just got 6 tons of Somersets at $119 a ton.


----------



## mmckee83 (Oct 17, 2012)

Mt Vernon said:


> I just got 6 tons of Somersets at $119 a ton.


 
Where bouts did you get those?


----------



## gbreda (Oct 17, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> To each his/her own I guess. But I can tell you there will not be GS's in my beast on an extremely cold day!


 
 X3

And yes, where are there Somersets at 119/ton?  Please tell !


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 18, 2012)

X4

$119.00  How far from Cleveland, OH...Ready for a road trip if within reason!


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 18, 2012)

I'll pay the extra $ for the higher quality.
Last night I had about 5lbs of Inferno left in the hopper, (given by a friend who is a dealer), I loaded in a bag of Somerset on top and watched the therm.....

Somersets gave me almost 50deg more.


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Oct 18, 2012)

allFIREDup said:


> A pellet that cost more and puts out more heat won't be an advantage my case.


 
Doesn't it all come down to $/BTU? I can understand that some stoves (or their owners) are fussy about ash content, fines and clinkers, but economically it is all about $/BTU.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 18, 2012)

Harvey Schneider said:


> Doesn't it all come down to $/BTU? I can understand that some stoves (or their owners) are fussy about ash content, fines and clinkers, but economically it is all about $/BTU.


 
Yes, until one figures their cost of maintaining a stove that is having trouble handling the "cheaper BTUs"  something like TCO should be considered but rarely is.


----------



## Shaw520 (Oct 18, 2012)

as a newbie to pellets, I have used three off that list . The New England are more $$ and seemed to work no better than the GS's,.. and the North Amarican burned well but produced at least twice the ash.  I do have the Somersets are available in my area and I plan to try those next...but for now the GS's are working well.


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 18, 2012)

Welcome Shaw!


----------



## allFIREDup (Oct 18, 2012)

Harvey Schneider said:


> Doesn't it all come down to $/BTU? I can understand that some stoves (or their owners) are fussy about ash content, fines and clinkers, but economically it is all about $/BTU.


yes,    spending 50-100 more per ton for slightly more BTU's  isn't cost effective.     Green supremes keep my home at 75 degrees all winter long.    If I burn a little more pellets using GS than I would with a better quality pellet, it's still more economical to use the GS.     I can buy an extra ton of pellets with the savings.      Other than having a picky stove,too small of a stove or bragging rights in having a high premium pellet,  an expensive pellet is not worth it no matter how you slice it.


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 18, 2012)

allFIREDup said:


> yes, spending 50-100 more per ton for slightly more BTU's isn't cost effective. Green supremes keep my home at 75 degrees all winter long. If I burn a little more pellets using GS than I would with a better quality pellet, it's still more economical to use the GS. I can buy an extra ton of pellets with the savings. Other than having a picky stove,too small of a stove or bragging rights in having a high premium pellet, an expensive pellet is not worth it no matter how you slice it.


 
Keep repeating that when ur chipping clinkers out of the burn pot!


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Oct 18, 2012)

Too many variable to figure out how much money savings come btu of one pellet versus btu of another.  I look for pellet that allkiw me to go a full week without touching the stove.....that's where i save money on time....and sometimes the better pellets are actually cheaper


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh goody we have some takers.

You have to derate the pellets because of the effects of the differences in ash content (I'll leave fines out of the first part of the discussion).

First the ash destroys the efficiency of your heat exchanger rather fast (it is a good thermal insulator).

Then the ash also destroys the air flow through the burn pot and reduces the burn efficiency by clogging up its breathing system,

If you want to know how it works I suggest a little practice on your stove. Once heating season arrives do a really good job cleaning your stove, then on a fixed heat range setting fire the stove for an hour and record the air temperature coming out of the furthest heat exchange tube on your stove.

Burn those same pellets for a week and then turn your stove off and let it cool completely then at the same heat range with the same pellets start your stove let it run for an hour and measure the air temperature at that same tube.

Now you can report back your results.

Do this for several different pellets only doing a good cleaning job between the changes of pellet brands.

Tabulate and post your findings.

Now for the second part the fines consider a hot air furnace's worst enemy dust and pet hair it clogs filters and blowers, now your stove probably doesn't have a filter in its convection air system but it certainly has a blower and that puppy no work too well when even slightly fur balled up, now that we know that the convection air system gets crud sucked into it and some of that crud is fines dust and further that mess gets deposited on the "cold" other side of the heat exchanger and is also a decent thermal insulator what would you expect to happen. Yep you got it, not good, heat no get to room to warm your old arthritic joints.

Now you can come up with your own derate factors and apply them to the BTUs figure to arrive at your net usable BTU figure. It may not turn out the way you think it might at first.


----------



## allFIREDup (Oct 18, 2012)

WoodPorn said:


> Keep repeating that when ur chipping clinkers out of the burn pot!


i scrape the the burnpot every time i add a bag of pellets with a sharpened long pry bar.     If there is a clinker it won't feel like clinking after the pry bar hits it....takes less than a minute to scrape the burn pot.   Still not worth paying 50-100 more a ton.    A clinker has never kept my stove from keeping the house warm.   Expensive pellets clink too..don't be fooled.


----------



## allFIREDup (Oct 18, 2012)

IHATEPROPANE said:


> Too many variable to figure out how much money savings come btu of one pellet versus btu of another. I look for pellet that allkiw me to go a full week without touching the stove.....that's where i save money on time....and sometimes the better pellets are actually cheaper


true, if you can get the "high quality" pellets for what the "lower quality pellet cost is, then obviously that is better but those deals are far and few between.    i can go a week and longer without touching the stove but It's a habit that I have of taking a minute to scrape the burn pot daily.


----------



## dwizum (Oct 18, 2012)

Smokey, your experiment sounds interesting but I think we would have to be careful interpreting the numbers (much less the subjective "this pellet feels warmer" anecdotes). I mean, is it not true that we buy and rate BTUs based on weight, but feed based on volume? One pellet might put out hotter air than another, but that might be because the stove burns more (by weight) of that particular pellet on the same settings. To me, that prevents the experiment from being useful as far as comparing the absolute air temperatures from pellet to pellet.

Still the experiment would provide data on the effect of the ash in the pellet on stove performance, based on comparing the relative differences in temperature from clean to dirty between different pellets. But again there would probably be influences we aren't accounting for (differences in room air temp or humidity? differences in density affecting burn rate as mentioned above?). Are we REALLY going to see a measurable impact on thermal transfer in the heat exchanger?


----------



## slls (Oct 18, 2012)

I think something is not right, when the quality of the pellets determine the temperature of the house. Poor winterization or lousy stove, usually winterization.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 18, 2012)

On an extremely cold day GS's(or other meh brands) would be over 3 bags a day. Hamer hot ones was only 2 bags a day. Been there done that! I burn the hot stuff when its cold.

GS's= $4.38/bag=$13.14/day

Hamers=$5.38/bag=$10.76/day

Actual burn results from last season. GS's are 209/ton and Hamers are $269/ton(spring buy price).

popcorn-check
cold drink-check
subscribed for the fun!


----------



## allFIREDup (Oct 18, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> On an extremely cold day GS's(or other meh brands) would be over 3 bags a day. Hamer hot ones was only 2 bags a day. Been there done that! I burn the hot stuff when its cold.
> 
> GS's= $4.38/bag=$13.14/day
> 
> ...


 
I don't use over 3 bags a day when it's extremely cold with GS's.    If i did I'd look for a hole in the wall or ceiling and plug it up.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 18, 2012)

allFIREDup said:


> I don't use over 3 bags a day when it's extremely cold with GS's. If i did I'd look for a hole in the wall or ceiling and plug it up.


 
No whole in the wall. Its call no octane in the tank!

 So your saying you use the same amount of fuel no matter what the outside temp is? Yeah OK, I won't buy into that!  I see you have maybe one full year under your belt, And last winter was rather warm. I'm betting a solid week of -20ºF might change your tune!


----------



## smoke show (Oct 18, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> So your saying you use the same amount of fuel no matter what the outside temp is?


 He never said that Jay. Insulate, and seal your shack a little. Most I've ever burned is about 1.5 bags 2 at the absolute most. 2000 sq ft.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 18, 2012)

smoke show said:


> He never said that Jay. Insulate, and seal your shack a little. Most I've ever burned is about 1.5 bags 2 at the absolute most. 2000 sq ft.


 
 Who asked you? You have a very good pellet not the sludge we get out here!  Thats what I'm getting at. Go get some horrid stuff and see how many bags you'd need on the coldest night of the season and then compare to the good chit! Do you burn the cheapest stuff and claim it runs with the better stuff too? And you use the same amount with the cheap stuff as compared to the good stuff? Really?

My shack is sealed pretty well, I bet I burned less than many in my area heating the same size. My near 2K only needed a few bags over 2 tons last season. But I would have burned over 3 with some of the crummy crap thats out there! And I bet I keep my shed warmer than most. If you read what I posted I only use 2 on the coldest days of the good stuff that is! When I try the meh stuff my usage goes up! So insulate this! 

If you get something different? good for you! I don't see it and have been at it a long time! I'll stick with my plan. Tough noogies if you don't like it!


----------



## allFIREDup (Oct 18, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> No whole in the wall. Its call no octane in the tank!
> 
> So your saying you use the same amount of fuel no matter what the outside temp is? Yeah OK, I won't buy into that! I see you have maybe one full year under your belt, And last winter was rather warm. I'm betting a solid week of -20ºF might change your tune!


 
obviously, I use more when the outside temp dips, but no more than 2 bags. It's a little colder in my neck of the woods....north of CT. I'm just not convinced that a "high quality" pellet is that much more superior than a GS type pellet and you burn over a bag less a day during the coldest period in CT. GS's are 4.18 a bag if you buy a ton and much less than that if you buy it spring or summer price.  Your math is like Romney's.  I hope i'm not getting you as worked up and hot as your high octane pellets.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 18, 2012)

allFIREDup said:


> obviously, I use more when the outside temp dips, but no more than 2 bags. It's a little colder in my neck of the woods....north of CT. I'm just not convinced that a "high quality" pellet is that much more superior than a GS type pellet and you burn over a bag less a day during the coldest period in CT. GS's are 4.18 a bag if you buy a ton and much less than that if you buy it spring or summer price. Your math is like Romney's. I hope i'm not getting you as worked up and hot as your high octane pellets.


 
Ok rookie! No need to drag the political crap into this!


----------



## Big E (Oct 18, 2012)

*I used to buy New Englands at ?205.00 per ton @ a 26 ton truckload. No more. I've got over 4 tons left over that I HAVE to burn up. We bought 12 tons for me and 2 other family members. Barefoot super premium...$250 per ton delivered. My parents and brother bought the bulk of the delivery, they are impressed so far. *


----------



## subsailor (Oct 18, 2012)

Too many variables to get too worked up over. Look at it over a season and 5 tons of MWP @ $197 vs 4 tons of Oakies @$300 works for me.


----------



## Big E (Oct 18, 2012)

*Oh yeah...I'll vote for Romney/Ryan...I'll keep my guns, God, religion, and $$$, you can keep your change!*


----------



## allFIREDup (Oct 18, 2012)

No problem,   i'm just happy I keep my house at 75 degrees in the winter and spend alot less than you do........that's the name of the game and the bottom line.    I'm just trying to get facts on this site....not malarkey.


----------



## Big E (Oct 18, 2012)

*Just sayin, after burning inferior products with less heat and lots of ash, I will be happy to burn more expensive pellets if they perform better.*


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 18, 2012)

allFIREDup said:


> No problem, i'm just happy I keep my house at 75 degrees in the winter and spend alot less than you do........that's the name of the game and the bottom line. I'm just trying to get facts on this site....not malarkey.


 
Facts? What facts! Your facts are only here say. I see no proof to what you are slingin! Do you work for NEWP?

Are you insinuating I'm full of malarkey? Dude, You don't know me and you might wanna take a look at my merits before you judge! I'm the nerd with the hour meter and the temp probe on the stove. Just how many pellets have you reviewed?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 18, 2012)

allFIREDup said:


> No problem, i'm just happy I keep my house at 75 degrees in the winter and spend alot less than you do........that's the name of the game and the bottom line. I'm just trying to get facts on this site....not malarkey.


 
Just be careful what you may think is a fact may not be.

Solid fuels have a number of issues that really muck up the works, one of which is consistency.

Conduct a few experiments and you may discover that a lot of things are not as you might expect from reading the numbers on the bags.

And yes I know that controlling outside variables for the experiments is a very hard thing to do. That is why the test labs use some pretty expensive equipment.

You folks with Harman stoves need to understand that your stove is always mucking with the fuel/air ratio which within some limits compensates for the ash build up in the stove breathing facilities (but only to a certain point).

I laid out what the ash and fines (and other stuff) do to the stoves and I made no mention of absolute dollars just that you do need to do the math.

There also comes the point in burning to keep warm that a stove burning those cheaper pellets may leave you cold because you simply can't get enough BTUs through the stove

You also need to understand that my proposed test is to determine a de-rate factor and it doesn't need to be controlled for pellet sizes as the end result is related to the same pellet. the only thing that screws up the little experiment is batch consistency which is usually maintained better by the high end pellet makers.


----------



## Big E (Oct 18, 2012)

*J? I'm looking at Enviro Maxx, Any suggestions? Running 2008 Big E now...no problems, pretty well got this thing figuired out. Can diagnose in my sleep. read all your reports, checked prices and shopped aroung. settled with Barefoot super premium. Just don't want to get into something bigger or complex than what I need. See you have an Enviro now. Any thoughts?*


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 18, 2012)

Big E said:


> *J? I'm looking at Enviro Maxx, Any suggestions? Running 2008 Big E now...no problems, pretty well got this thing figuired out. Can diagnose in my sleep. read all your reports, checked prices and shopped aroung. settled with Barefoot super premium. Just don't want to get into something bigger or complex than what I need. See you have an Enviro now. Any thoughts?*


 
I'll send ya a PM.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Oct 18, 2012)

Allfiredup have you burned many kinds of pellets for long periods if time?  A few bags is really hard to tell how well they perform heat wise unless you have a controlled environment.....experience is the next best thing.  From my limited experience there are a few really bad pellets and and few really good ones where heat output and pellet usage is rather obvious...say Inferno versus Vermont.....for the most part there is a whole bunch of brands in the middle that will put out very comparable heat.  The easiest thing for me to rate a pellet by is ash......lower ash is convenient for me and worth a little extra money...


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 18, 2012)

Holy Chit.... Where did this thread come from??? 

I know where its headed  Starts with Ash and ends with........  

(Subscribed)


----------



## mmckee83 (Oct 18, 2012)

Huh, all I was doing was innocently looking for some insight on the pellets in my area!! Never thought that it would go in this direction.


----------



## schoondog (Oct 18, 2012)

allFIREDup said:


> No problem, i'm just happy I keep my house at 75 degrees in the winter and spend alot less than you do........that's the name of the game and the bottom line. I'm just trying to get facts on this site....not malarkey.


 
Dude, not interested in your malarky. We are giving you the facts. If you don't accept it fine. But don't give people bad advice based on your entire one year of burning pellets in your new 4 year old component filled stove. Facts are you don't have to spend alot more money to find a better pellet. BTU in is BTU out. Come back and tell us whats what when you have 10k posts and 3 years of real data, not 33 posts and 1 year of burn time.

Dog


----------



## allFIREDup (Oct 18, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Facts? What facts! Your facts are only here say. I see no proof to what you are slingin! Do you work for NEWP?
> 
> Are you insinuating I'm full of malarkey? Dude, You don't know me and you might wanna take a look at my merits before you judge! I'm the nerd with the hour meter and the temp probe on the stove. Just how many pellets have you reviewed?


 
If i go out and buy 2 1/2 tons of barefoots Vs. 2 1/2 tons of GS's for fuel to keep my house at 75 degrees all winter? Roughly,  how many bags less do you think I will burn using barefoot based on your scientific research? 2 1/2 tons is what i used last year. Will I use half a ton less what does your scientific research say? No I don't work for NEWP just curious.        Use last years data since we know what the winter was like and that i used 2 1/2 tons.


----------



## allFIREDup (Oct 18, 2012)

schoondog said:


> Dude, not interested in your malarky. We are giving you the facts. If you don't accept it fine. But don't give people bad advice based on your entire one year of burning pellets in your new 4 year old component filled stove. Facts are you don't have to spend alot more money to find a better pellet. BTU in is BTU out. Come back and tell us whats what when you have 10k posts and 3 years of real data, not 33 posts and 1 year of burn time.
> 
> Dog


 
   The money your spending on higher priced pellets could have been used to buy a more economical and higher quality stove than what you have.     When you get a better quality stove come back and tell us about your experience.


----------



## schoondog (Oct 18, 2012)

allFIREDup said:


> The money your spending on higher priced pellets could have been used to buy a more economical and higher quality stove than what you have. When you get a better quality stove come back and tell us about your experience.


 
I'll send ya half the money I saved between our stoves to get some real pellets and some brains. Mine had new parts too. You are so practical.and funny.

Schoondog


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 18, 2012)

I thought this was headed to the Ash can........ 

Gone farther than that now.  

allFIREDup.... You are living up to your name.


----------



## allFIREDup (Oct 18, 2012)

schoondog said:


> I'll send ya half the money I saved between our stoves to get some real pellets and some brains. Mine had new parts too. You are so practical.and funny.
> 
> Schoondog


funny how you're so concerned about high quality pellets but not so concerned about having a low quality stove.    I think it's you that needs a little brains.   The dealer was more than happy to give me a new motor no questions asked and gleason- avery was more than willing to send me another when i called them.   Not Malarkey but fact....a Harman will last a lot longer and hold its value better than that stove you have.


----------



## schoondog (Oct 18, 2012)

allFIREDup said:


> funny how you're so concerned about high quality pellets but not so concerned about having a low quality stove. I think it's you that needs a little brains. The dealer was more than happy to give me a new motor no questions asked and gleason- avery was more than willing to send me another when i called them. Not Malarkey but fact....a Harman will last a lot longer and hold its value better than that stove you have.


 
More facts. You are facinating. Tell me more. Order more parts first. I would get a few tons of Infernos next. Your really building up your post count too.
 Don't be mad because my cheap stove is a better deal than your new/used stove. And you overpay for pellets that will cause your used stove to fail prematurely.

Dog


----------



## smoke show (Oct 18, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Who asked you?


Nobody, I'll step to the side and watch now. (better at that anyway)


----------



## schoondog (Oct 18, 2012)

mmckee83 said:


> Huh, all I was doing was innocently looking for some insight on the pellets in my area!! Never thought that it would go in this direction.


 
Your right 83. I owe you an apology. You came to the right place for pellet info and we will help you get it. Listen to Jtakeman,smokey,dexter and the guys who have been doing this for awhile. I got a little torqued and off topic. Sorry. Get several bags of different pellets and a thermometer. Record some temps at the same stove settings and see what pellet your stove likes. Get a list of available pellets in your area and do a search here for each and you will get a good feel for what we like. Then purchase several bags of each to take your readings. It will take a little work/time to find your favorite pellet/pellets. Its part of the fun.For what is worth I'm a Somerset fan.

Schoondog


----------



## schoondog (Oct 18, 2012)

Whoops. Just backed up and saw your list. I'm goin for the powerhouse. FaIr to good heat at a good price. Get a ton and then play around with some of the others. You should be OK.​​Doggy​


----------



## allFIREDup (Oct 19, 2012)

schoondog said:


> More facts. You are facinating. Tell me more. Order more parts first. I would get a few tons of Infernos next. Your really building up your post count too.
> Don't be mad because my cheap stove is a better deal than your new/used stove. And you overpay for pellets that will cause your used stove to fail prematurely.
> 
> Dog


I don't get mad. not sure where your getting my used stove. My stove was new when i bought it...never been used. Just more Malarkey from you, it's all you have to go on based on your premise. That's your opinion, that your cheap stove is a better deal..not mine. Fact, a harman is a higher sought after stove than what you have...holds its value. I don't overpay for pellets...you have to, to keep that stove going so you won't wear it out. Your just a follower here trying to be accepted. If someone here with lots of posts says it's so then it must be...that's how you think. If you want to use higher priced pellets in that cheap stove then go for it. you should have purchased a better stove to begin with so you wouldn't need high priced pellets. My use of my stove has shown that i don't need to. If it didn't i would tell you...runs great...heats beautifully..pellets 189.00 a ton..house 75 degrees...life is good. The savings on pellet use,reliability and resale value make it a better deal. That's it end of story.   Oh and your stove has a design flaw with the auger and you could possibly get a "burn back" if you use less expensive pellets.  A known problem with that 6039.


----------



## schoondog (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow. Finally gonna get to use the ignore button. Goodbye!

Doggy


----------



## craigsward (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow this argument is really going in circles. I think allfiredups significant other must love arguing with him. 
All i know is Js research on pellet quality/output really helped me experiment with cheap vs old pellets the past couple seasons and I found his shoulder season pellet frigid season pellet theory is the most economical in my case. Not to mention between travel, 60 hours a week, and two kids under the age of 4 the less time I have to spend cleaning loading and maintaining is worth something to me.


----------



## schoondog (Oct 19, 2012)

craigsward said:


> Wow this argument is really going in circles. I think allfiredups significant other must love arguing with him.
> All i know is Js research on pellet quality/output really helped me experiment with cheap vs old pellets the past couple seasons and I found his shoulder season pellet frigid season pellet theory is the most economical in my case. Not to mention between travel, 60 hours a week, and two kids under the age of 4 the less time I have to spend cleaning loading and maintaining is worth something to me.


  x2   Perfectly stated.

Schoondog


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 19, 2012)

Even if my chit is full of malarkey, There is a reason why PFI tests for BTU content.

I feel like I just spoke to the kid at lowes telling me all pellets are the same! And I'd hope someone has at least tried some of the other stuff before making such a fuss.

If you walked into a Lowes and they had Somersets and Green Supremes. Which would you be grabbin?


----------



## jlupi (Oct 19, 2012)

If allfired feels infernos or whatever are more economical in his particular case/opinion why would that upset everyone??

I have a question at what price point do most think a super premium pellet is NOT worth  added cost?


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Oct 19, 2012)

jlupi said:


> If allfired feels infernos or whatever are more economical in his particular case/opinion why would that upset everyone??
> 
> I have a question at what price point do most think a super premium pellet is NOT worth  added cost?


It all depends on what your options are.....if my only options were Green Supreme for 209 or Okies for 300+ I would buy the Green Supremes.....I am only making an educated guess I would save quite a bit of money but would be spending more time  vaccuming which is a fact.  My betting money would be if a real scientific study could be done under controlled conditions and prices were nit at the extremes we would find very similar amounts if money being spent.


----------



## JBiBBs5 (Oct 19, 2012)

This is definitely my all time favorite post. I have only had my stove for one year so I still consider myself a rookie.

BUT, I still do have an opinion and that is that there is a significant difference between the low end "shoulder" pellets and the high end stuff. Last year I burned a ton of stove chow ($180, great price) as my shoulder pellet and a few bags of randoms that i picked up here and there. I also burned a ton of Barefoots ($290) and a ton of Vermonts ($280).

If I could have picked up another ton of the Chow at that price I would have and used it as a shoulder again, but I can't. Prices are up this year on the cheap stuff. I see infernos and nations choice everywhere at $209. I tried both of those last year and they were junk. There was a decent deal for Maine Woods at $245 but I would have had to pick up. 

In the end, I found what I consider to be a great deal. Two tons of Cubex and one LG, delivered, and dropped in my garage for $290 per ton. If the LG burns anything like the Vermonts did I should be able to get the same heat on setting 1 as I did on heat setting 3 with the Chow. That works out to a lot less pellets being burned. When it gets real cold I'll be nice a cozy with the Cubex. 

No malarkey here. Just my opinion.


----------



## schoondog (Oct 19, 2012)

IHATEPROPANE said:


> It all depends on what your options are.....if my only options were Green Supreme for 209 or Okies for 300+ I would buy the Green Supremes.....I am only making an educated guess I would save quite a bit of money but would be spending more time vaccuming which is a fact. My betting money would be if a real scientific study could be done under controlled conditions and prices were nit at the extremes we would find very similar amounts if money being spent.


 
Good point. If you had GS at $209 or Hamers at $239, my garage is going to be full of Hamers. GS at $209 and Oakies at $300 are another debate. I tried them both and would probably purchase neither pellets at that price. I'd  keep looking for a better deal. Delivery prices and ease of purchase/pickup also enter in to the equation.  YOU need to get a few years of burning and testing under your belt to make the determination. This place should help you make that choice. I have purchased some lower grade pellets and they are OK for early and spring heating. I have burned some pretty good pellets that have made my life easier when its 0 deg. out. Some folks here have done some pretty scientific and honest, real time tests that my limited tests have found to be true. I have faith in the data because it mimics my data from my stove. Just think that some who have done little or no work on the subjects should be a little more careful doling out advise and telling long standing members they are wrong. OK to ask but to tell us we are wrong............

Doggy


----------



## allFIREDup (Oct 19, 2012)

jlupi said:


> If allfired feels infernos or whatever are more economical in his particular case/opinion why would that upset everyone??
> 
> I have a question at what price point do most think a super premium pellet is NOT worth added cost?


 
Exactly, it's common on these sites for that to happen. You get a few that are blinded by their ego. If someone questions the way they do something or has a different view they get all defensive and have to defend their ego less their little world coming crashing down like a house of cards. Very interesting. I never said that "ALL PELLETS ARE THE SAME" but his ego feels that's what I said. I clearly stated that their is no advantage in purchasing 50-100+ dollar premium on pellets for my stove and from my experience...it easily heats my home inexpensively, which is why I purchased a stove in the first place. I don't take what someone says as gospel just because they have 10k posts which is ego driven(the need to be the top dog) and especially when they try to portray someone as having a viewpoint that they don't have. Very interesting dynamics at play here. Pellet stoves aren't the most complicated contraption actually pretty simple...and it doesn't take years to know how every part on it operates. Their isn't a part on my stove that i don't understand how it operates and that i can't repair. Another ego game, leading one to believe that it takes years of burning pellets to understand this complicated contraption. It's just another case of someone trying to inflate their ego and impress. It's laughable. I feel like i'm dealing with a child..... immature personality and is all ego driven.


----------



## jlupi (Oct 19, 2012)

allFIREDup said:


> I never said that "ALL PELLETS ARE THE SAME"
> 
> . I clearly stated that their is no advantage in purchasing 50-100+ dollar premium on pellets for my stove and from my experience...it easily heats my home inexpensively, which is why I purchased a stove in the first place.


 

Had this been all you said, Cool. the rest makes you at least as bad as those that jumped on you.


----------



## Danny Cathcart (Oct 19, 2012)

Hm...  Well!  I gotta belly button too!

*walks out*


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 19, 2012)

allFIREDup said:


> Exactly, it's common on these sites for that to happen. You get a few that are blinded by their ego. If someone questions the way they do something or has a different view they get all defensive and have to defend their ego less their little world coming crashing down like a house of cards. Very interesting. I never said that "ALL PELLETS ARE THE SAME" but his ego feels that's what I said. I clearly stated that their is no advantage in purchasing 50-100+ dollar premium on pellets for my stove and from my experience...it easily heats my home inexpensively, which is why I purchased a stove in the first place. I don't take what someone says as gospel just because they have 10k posts which is ego driven(the need to be the top dog) and especially when they try to portray someone as having a viewpoint that they don't have. Very interesting dynamics at play here. Pellet stoves aren't the most complicated contraption actually pretty simple...and it doesn't take years to know how every part on it operates. Their isn't a part on my stove that i don't understand how it operates and that i can't repair. Another ego game, leading one to believe that it takes years of burning pellets to understand this complicated contraption. It's just another case of someone trying to inflate their ego and impress. It's laughable. I feel like i'm dealing with a child..... immature personality and is all ego driven.


 
What to get personal? I can do that. You think your the first I have rubbed elbows with? My world didn't just fall apart cause you say so!

What I see, You had so many replies to your thread( I think the crickets enjoyed it!) you had to come over hear and spread your vast knowledge! Couldn't get the party going there, So come over here and cause a fuss to get some screen time. Yah that works. Your poking might border some of the site rules, But hey the mods aint looking!  

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/the-winner-is.80177/



allFIREDup said:


> After trying green supreme and green team....the winner is green supreme. Green team produce much more heavy ash and there were more fines and dust in the bags. Slightly more heat from green team but the cost for green supreme is less so i'll stick with that. I can get green supreme for 217.00 a ton this time of year. there is no way I'd spend more than 250.00 a ton this time of year for pellets. Some places want 300.00 a ton which is ridiculous...I'd be better off burning oil than pay that.


 
If you don't work for NEWP, you should. They could use your help from what I hear on the wire. Sales are pretty saggy lately. Might also want ot consider stand up comedy cause you crack me up! Pffft! hehe


----------



## jlupi (Oct 19, 2012)

So Jtakeman at what price differential would you go for the cheap GS pellet over Okies? at some point even the best pellets will become not cost effective. (if those were the only choice)


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 19, 2012)

jlupi said:


> So Jtakeman at what price differential would you go for the cheap GS pellet over Okies? at some point even the best pellets will become not cost effective. (if those were the only choice)


 
Would I buy all Okies, Heck no! If thats what your looking for?

Maybe its just me, I would still ration 1 ton of okies even at $300/ton for the cold snaps and Gs's for the shoulders. I do have a very hard time spending more than $250/ton for pellets. So If I can keep the average to that I'm OK.  So 2 tons at $209 and 1 at $300 is in there($718).


----------



## blwells45 (Oct 19, 2012)

I was looking for info on Somersets and ran across this thread.  Thanks for the laughs, guys.  Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## schoondog (Oct 19, 2012)

Ok How bout this. Just got in from a trip to town. Stopped by Lowes cause 20 year old leaf blower died and gotta replace it. Guy at work said they had all different pellets. Struck out on leaf blower but next aisle in are bags of pellets. Somersets and Green supremes $4.38 a bag. Go outside and they have Tons of pellets. GS, Green Teams, Cheat Rivers,Timber Heat, and Somersets. All but Green teams were $209 ,Green teams were $260. Somersets at $209. If you want them delivered the girl says you have to take what you get. I say i have a truck and want Somersets. OK she says $209. They won't let me buy them tonite, I have to pay and take them right then ( i don't have my truck, got work car) So bud and I will get a few tons tomorrow. OF SOMERSETS. Not Green supremes or $260 Green teams. The other pellets are OK but I think most of us would grab the somersets because we know they burn hotter and ash levels are average or better and your stove  and significant other who loves warmth in the winter months will love you for your superior pellet knowledge. This what mcckee83 is looking for.

Schoondog


----------



## doghouse (Oct 19, 2012)

So its a question of either "designer" or "off-the-rack" pellets. I've never been into haute couture


----------



## RightSeatCessna (Oct 19, 2012)

Forgive my ignorance but what are shoulders?


----------



## schoondog (Oct 19, 2012)

RightSeatCessna said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what are shoulders?


 
Shoulders are a inexpensive, lower performance pellet that will heat your space in the spring and fall when temps aren't as cold.

Dog


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 19, 2012)

And then there are those of us who, for economic reasons, will be burning shoulder pellets all season because that's the only way we'll (I'll) have enough pellets and be able to stave off the oil man!


----------



## doghouse (Oct 20, 2012)

Melissa220 said:


> And then there are those of us who, for economic reasons, will be burning shoulder pellets all season because that's the only way we'll (I'll) have enough pellets and be able to stave off the oil man!


 
You go girl!


----------



## gfreek (Oct 20, 2012)

Doesn't the quality of each pellet manufacturer change year to year??  Or once they are noted as "shoulder pellets" that it....


----------



## schoondog (Oct 20, 2012)

My point is why burn a shoulder all season when for the same price you can brn a higher quality pellet ? And yes pellets do change and thats why you buy a few bags of different pellets each year to evaluate. And of course listen to the good folks here at Hearth to get an unbiased opinion of what is going on in the pellet world !

Schoondog


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 20, 2012)

Somersets for $175 in Ohio every year. Several times a year.

Pellets do change from year to year, hell, even batch to batch. But companies that strive to have a consistent fiber, are those that continue to have a Hot, Consistent, and Quality product. A few of these companies are Somerset, Turman, Okies, etc... 

Its all about the price point for me. I do it save money. My stoves handle ash pretty well, so the heat is of a concern. But I have it limited to just a few brands I will buy. I have not paid over $200 a ton in several years now. Closer to $175-$190 a ton. . .  Especially when Somersets go on sale at Menards


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 20, 2012)

schoondog said:


> My point is why burn a shoulder all season when for the same price you can brn a higher quality pellet ? And yes pellets do change and thats why you buy a few bags of different pellets each year to evaluate. And of course listen to the good folks here at Hearth to get an unbiased opinion of what is going on in the pellet world !
> 
> Schoondog


Schoondog, I believe the key phrase in your comment is "for the same price" . Yes, there is absolutely the consideration that a higher quality pellet may give off more heat and therefore require fewer pellets be burned thereby justifying the higher price paid for that pellet. It may be that you reside in an area where you have a high availability of a variety of pellets and prices are reasonable.

But there are people who are not so lucky. I would love to be able to burn a high quality pellet like an Okie or Cubex during the coldest months. But where I am, these pellets are over $300 per ton. I can buy MWP blend for $197 per ton. My consideration right now is that this $100 in my pocket means much more. For what I have in my area for pellets I have absolutely referred to J's wonderful research and comments. (Thanks, JTakeman!)

If the Cubex And Okies were $197 per ton? You bet I'd buy them in a heartbeat. Might even become a Huge Hog in the process!

In the meantime..... to each their own. Everyone will make the determination what works best for them whether it be for financial reasons, what their stove likes, availability, or even personal reasons.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## allFIREDup (Oct 23, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> What to get personal? I can do that. You think your the first I have rubbed elbows with? My world didn't just fall apart cause you say so!
> 
> What I see, You had so many replies to your thread( I think the crickets enjoyed it!) you had to come over hear and spread your vast knowledge! Couldn't get the party going there, So come over here and cause a fuss to get some screen time. Yah that works. Your poking might border some of the site rules, But hey the mods aint looking!
> 
> ...


 
Ha, I don't doubt for one second that you've rubbed elbows with others..mods should take note of that.   Not sure what's so funny about using a low priced pellet that gets the job done...odd sense of humor.   Green Team had more ash and slightly more heat.  Just not worth the extra cost.    Some of us put our stove in the correct spot and it easily heats our home.     You probably have your stove in your basement and now need to spend more on pellets to keep the wife and kid from freezing.    Not everyone needs a more expensive super BTU pellet.  I like your subjective pellet sniffing reviews though..... "smells like wax" maybe cuz i had my fingers in my ears..i dunno.


----------



## smoke show (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## hotdawg (Oct 23, 2012)

smoke show said:


>


 

LOL!  Can I have some of that popcorn?


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 23, 2012)

allFIREDup said:


> Ha, I don't doubt for one second that you've rubbed elbows with others..mods should take note of that. Not sure what's so funny about using a low priced pellet that gets the job done...odd sense of humor. Green Team had more ash and slightly more heat. Just not worth the extra cost. Some of us put our stove in the correct spot and it easily heats our home. You probably have your stove in your basement and now need to spend more on pellets to keep the wife and kid from freezing. Not everyone needs a more expensive super BTU pellet. I like your subjective pellet sniffing reviews though..... "smells like wax" maybe cuz i had my fingers in my ears..i dunno.


 
I think this has gone on long enough, So I took a step back and read your thread and postings. I see you are *only* comparing GT's and Green Supreme's(sorry didn't notice that before). GT's being more expensive by quite a bit. And the GS's having the better price. So I too would go the same route that you choose. Lowes used to think that all pellets were similar and carried the same price. Now they caught on and have tried to get more for what they say is a premium pellet with the GT's. They both are premium pellets IMHO. So I apoligize and agree 100% with your choice!

I sometimes forget that some area's don't have the choices available that are available in my area. I have a rather large selection easily found within a 25 mile radius of my location. I am spoiled with a rather large selection to choose from.

"The wax smell" Some mills use parifin wax in the process as a binder. There has been others that notice it from time to time. Whether you believe it or not. That was what I found. Am I entitled to an opinion?

Good day!


----------



## mralias (Oct 23, 2012)

1/2 time   Need food, drink and a bathroom break.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 23, 2012)

Nah, I surrender! Have mercy(pitty) on an old fart!


----------



## JBiBBs5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Jtakeman, if you consider GS's a premium pellet, what would you consider a standard/average pellet? 

I ask because I burned a few bags of GS's last year and didn't like them any better than the stove chow. Personally, I wouldn't consider either of them to be "premium."


----------



## slls (Oct 23, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> "The wax smell" Some mills use parifin wax in the process as a binder. There has been others that notice it from time to time. Whether you believe it or not. That was what I found. Am I entitled to an opinion?Good day!


 
Wax as a binder, or for using less power for compression?


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Oct 23, 2012)

JBiBBs5 said:


> Jtakeman, if you consider GS's a premium pellet, what would you consider a standard/average pellet?
> 
> I ask because I burned a few bags of GS's last year and didn't like them any better than the stove chow. Personally, I wouldn't consider either of them to be "premium."


I believe he is going by the industry definition of premium.....


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 23, 2012)

slls said:


> Wax as a binder, or for using less power for compression?


 
I have heard binder by an insider. I suppose it could ease compression or even act like a die lube. Then again what do I know! 



IHATEPROPANE said:


> JBiBBs5 said:
> 
> 
> > Jtakeman, if you consider GS's a premium pellet, what would you consider a standard/average pellet?
> ...


 
Yep! Every pellet I have seen with or without a PFI label is rated premium! All it takes is less than 1% ash to be classified as such. Super premium is less than .5% ash.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 23, 2012)

All pellets are the same that is why the 2008 first run xxxs got the high five from so many people they said premium on the bag and burned just great in them Harman stoves just ask Sparky Dog.

My bags all said premium on them, they sure burned hot, well when they weren't a glowing mass in the burn pot.

I do hope everyone understands that the preceding statements are just drowning in sarcasm juice.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 23, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> All pellets are the same that is why the 2008 first run xxxs got the high five from so many people they said premium on the bag and burned just great in them Harman stoves just ask Sparky Dog.
> 
> My bags all said premium on them, they sure burned hot, well when they weren't a glowing mass in the burn pot.
> 
> I do hope everyone understands that the preceding statements are just drowning in sarcasm juice.


 
First run MWP's were nothing compared to TreeCycle and Lake Region would give them a good run for the money. ACP would make many a stove refuse to open its hopper. I have burned my share of junk(these are just a few brands)! Yep, they all said premium on the bags too! I don't dare say anything about inferno's, Some may actually like them.

At least ScotL made some changes and is still chugging along. The others are long gone, But I'll never forget em!


----------



## RightSeatCessna (Oct 23, 2012)

http://mefuels.com/pellets-pricing.html

Any recommendations? I could also get MWP or Green Supreme's for $209 at local TSC...


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Oct 23, 2012)

What is sarcasm?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 23, 2012)

hilbiliarkiboi said:


> What is sarcasm?


 
Here ya go http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarcasm


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 23, 2012)

RightSeatCessna said:


> http://mefuels.com/pellets-pricing.html
> 
> Any recommendations? I could also get MWP or Green Supreme's for $209 at local TSC........


 
MWP pellet are good for that price! If your stove needs a little help when its cold see list below! I think the Canawick and the McFeeters might be worth checking out. PWI impressed me very much. Really it depends on your budget.


Barefoot: Nice hot pellet
Canawick: Our friends up north(CA) say they are pretty good
Cubex: Nice hot pellet
La Crete: Word is they are pretty good
Maine's Choice: MWP are a better deal
McFeeters: Decent heat
Okanagan-Softwood: Nice hot pellet
PWI: Hot pellet as well
Spruce Pointe: Also a softwood: Nice hot pellet
Trebio: Decent heat might be a bit ashy
Vermont: Also a softwood: Nice hot pellet
As always please try before you buy if at all possible!


----------



## JBiBBs5 (Oct 23, 2012)

RightSeatCessna said:


> http://mefuels.com/pellets-pricing.html
> 
> Any recommendations? I could also get MWP or Green Supreme's for $209 at local TSC...



Those prices seem really high but the selection is great. I've burned Vermonts and barefoots. Both were super hot with very little ash (especially the Vermonts)

If you're buying on a budget I would go with the MWP or green supremes for half of your supply. Either of them should be sufficient for fall and spring. Get some of the good stuff for the winter.


----------



## schoondog (Oct 23, 2012)

Fired up must have posted somthing pretty interesting to have jtakeman make GS apremium pellet. I'm thinking about taking the ignore off and reading it. Did he hook up a auto stirrer to the rig so he won't have to break up those clinkers manually or somethin ? ahh I just can't do it.

Schoondog


----------



## gbreda (Oct 24, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> _*MWP pellet are good for that price!*_
> 
> As always please try before you buy if at all possible!


 
I am currently burning the MWP blend. So far, little ash, decent heat and stove is clean. $209 is a good price point for these.

ETA: Personally, I would take the MWP over GS if price was equal. Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 24, 2012)

gbreda said:


> ETA: Personally, I would take the MWP over GS if price was equal. Just my 2 pennies.


 
G, I didn't dare say that. But I thunk it!


----------



## gbreda (Oct 24, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> G, I didn't dare say that. But I thunk it!


Hey J

What can I say; I've used both and prefer one.

I was away from this thread for almost a week. WOW ! Rather entertaining stuff!

Maybe this would have helped


----------



## ghandy131 (Oct 24, 2012)

Tried GS last year and didn't like them. Tried again this year and loved them. Bought 4 ton and have had great success burning them. Low ash, no clinkers, high output temps (255 degrees at setting 7/7). Paid $188/ton at HD and the results thus far are similar to the Turmans I have and love but cost $287/ton. Will keep the Turmans for the coldest days.


----------



## UMainah (Oct 24, 2012)

RightSeatCessna said:


> http://mefuels.com/pellets-pricing.html
> 
> Any recommendations? I could also get MWP or Green Supreme's for $209 at local TSC...


Out of all those prices, personally I'd go with MWP. The Home Depot up here is selling MWP for $197 and if you pick up a 10% Lowes coupon at the post office you can get them for $177.


----------

